# Ruido en pedales de guitarra



## yayo (Abr 21, 2006)

hola amigos, me gustaria formular una duda, respecto a una cadena de pedales de guitarra. 

estoy mosca porq acabo de hacerme un pedalboard, puse todos mis pedales, cablee todo creo q perfectamente,,,pero tengo un problema, os cuento 

por el input del amplificador meto:en este orden, cry baby, tubescreamer, mxr double shot distortion y chorus boss 

por el loop, delay dd6 y afinador 
va todo alimentado con un cacharro de 1000 miliamperios, estabilizado(no debria hacer ruido), menos el mxr q lleva su propio adaptador 
pues bien, todo va bien, menos al usar el canal saturado de mi mesa boogie 
despues de mucho probar de donde viene ese zumbido atroz, jejeje, me doy cuenta q el problema viene del delay,,no lo entiendo, el alimentador esta mas q sobrado de potencia y encima estabilizado, lo curioso es q, si uso el delay con pila, el ruido desaparece 
alguien sabe q puede pasar, los cables y todo lo demas esta ok, al meterle pila al delay, se acabo ruido, lo q pasa es q , ya q me deje la pasta en el alimentador y los cablecillos, me gustaria no tener q ponerle pila cada actuacion... me han comentado q ese probelma se llama "ground loop", pero no se como solucionarlo 
si alguien sabe q puede pasar, agradezco sugerencias 

no tengo ni idea de electronica asi q si alguien puede ayudarme, le agradeceria q usase un lenguaje"pa burros", jejee 
un saludo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 21, 2006)

yayo dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos, me gustaria formular una duda, respecto a una cadena de pedales de guitarra.
> 
> estoy mosca porq acabo de hacerme un pedalboard, puse todos mis pedales, cablee todo creo q perfectamente,,,pero tengo un problema, os cuento
> 
> ...




Usted mismo lo ha descubierto hay una cucaracha adentro y esta haciendo ruido  jeje, es broma ,

En realidad me refería a esta parte:


> despues de mucho probar de donde viene ese zumbido atroz, jejeje, me doy cuenta q el problema viene del delay,,no lo entiendo, el alimentador esta mas q sobrado de potencia y encima estabilizado, lo curioso es q, si uso el delay con pila, el ruido desaparece



Lo que pasa es que la línea de CA viene con ruido, acá un poco más de eso.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/interferencia-debida-pc-852/

Saludos


----------

